# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  برنامه مدیریت آموزشگاه موسیقی

## Cybersilent

سلام خدمت اساتيد
من يه برنامه مديريت آموزشگاه موسيقي واسه يه جا نوشته بودم اما جور نشد که ازش استفاده کنند  اين برنامه رو به همراه سورس کامل اون واسه دانلود مي زارم تا دوستان دانلود کرده هم استفاده کنند و هم نظرات خودشون رو درباره برنامه ارسال کنند


اساتيد اگه فکر بهتري براي پياده سازي بانک اطلاعاتي يا طراحي رابط کاربري دارند(که حتما دارند!) لطف کنند حتما ما رو در جريان بزارند




http://www.2shared.com/file/12622244...l_Program.html

----------


## stahad1

باورتون نمیشه ولی این لینک دانلود فیلتره

----------


## kioomars

لینک دانلود فیلتره عزیز اصلاح کن لطفا

----------


## امیر اکبری

سلام داداش فیلتره خواهشا اصلاحش کن مرسی.

----------


## reza1615

سلام 
اينم لينك كمكي
http://www.4shared.com/file/0PjB_g2P...l_Program.html

----------


## sirmjp

من از *** استفاده کردم صفحه باز شدولی بازم واسه دانلود خطا داد

----------


## Mamali Pesar

سلام رمز ورود به برنامه دوست عزیز چیه ممنون میشم بزاری

----------


## pedramsanati

آقا جون اينكه يا فيلتره يا دانلودش تمومه. لطفاً اگه ميشه سورسشو به ايميلم ارسال نماييد. Psanati@ymail.com

----------


## sabloger

سلام دوست عزیز
دست گلت درد نکنه
درست و صحیح دانلود شد
از این که دسترنج خودت رو برای همه توی سایت قرار دادی خیلی خیلی ممنونیم
موفق باشی

----------


## mahsa_mb

از این که دسترنج خودت رو برای همه توی سایت قرار دادی ممنونم.

----------


## farhadfery

> از این که دسترنج خودت رو برای همه توی سایت قرار دادی ممنونم.


سلام. من هنوز دانلود نکردم. این پروژه به چه زبانی ؟

----------


## raminsalmani

سلام فیلتر شده این لینک

----------


## ra0661

با زبان vb6  است اگه اشتباه نکرده باشم

----------


## mehdi_gholami

سلام.باز هم لینک دوم هم قابل دانلود نیست

----------


## saeed_fadai

ممنون از لطفت...

----------


## gli405

*نرم افزار مدیریت آموزشگاه*
نسخه آزمایشی نرم افزار مدیریت اموزشگاه داپکو، برای یک ترم تمامی امکانات نرم افزار را در اختیار شما قرار می دهد. در صورت خرید نرم افزار داده های وارد شده در نسخه آزمایشی به همان صورت در نسخه اصلی قابل استفاده است و نیاز به وارد کردن مجدد داده ها ندارید.

نرم افزار مدیریت آموزشگاه

دانلود نرم افزار مدیریت آموزشگاه

سایت نرم افزار مدیریت آموزشگاه

dappco.blogfa.com
dappco.com/Products/Institute/TrialVersion.aspx?menu=2&vmenu=1&vmenus=3
dappco.com/Products/Institute.aspx?menu=2&vmenu=1

----------


## ra0661

اومدی تبلیغ میکنی ما هم بلدیم تبلیغ کنیم گفتم داری کمک میکنی  که پست زدی اگه راست میگی سورسش را هم بزار ببین اصلا موضوع چی هستش درجا تبلیغ!

----------


## safa.net

> سلام دوست عزیز
> دست گلت درد نکنه
> درست و صحیح دانلود شد
> از این که دسترنج خودت رو برای همه توی سایت قرار دادی خیلی خیلی ممنونیم
> موفق باشی



سلام
دوست گرامی اگه شما برنامه رو دانلود کردین در اختیار بقیه هم بگذارین.

----------


## systam

سلام
نه لینک سالمه و هیچ مشکلی نداره
این لینک دانلود روی سرور ایرانی


یا علی

----------

